# boy 50lb bag of Urea is $40 now



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

damn price has gone up. this in MA.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

By me it's $75! 3 years ago I paid $18. 2 years ago $29.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

$47.35 here in the panhandle of Florida and those are apparently "friend" prices.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Deleted (political)


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> Deleted (political)


This was discussed in a recent grassfactor burn and return podcast. Potash is just as much an issue. People may starve in some countries as a result...no joke.

But yes, $40-50 for a 50-lb bag of urea is a good price at this time. I paid over 40 for mine last month. Potash is more like 50-60.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Green said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Deleted (political)
> ...


I wouldnt accept this... "oh thats the way it is" cliche.

Not supply and demand but US dollar worth less.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i feel so lucky. i just picked up a couple bags for $27.50 each. i should figure out how many more i need for this year and stock up at that price.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Thejarrod said:


> i feel so lucky. i just picked up a couple bags for $27.50 each. i should figure out how many more i need for this year and stock up at that price.


@ What price will people start collecting their own piss for use ?

I think one could add to a medium like saw dust or peat moss then spread


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Green said:


> This was discussed in a recent grassfactor burn and return podcast. Potash is just as much an issue. People may starve in some countries as a result...no joke.
> 
> But yes, $40-50 for a 50-lb bag of urea is a good price at this time. I paid over 40 for mine last month. Potash is more like 50-60.


I appreciate the perspective. Tight supplies and price increases are a global problem that will cause a lot of suffering, so I really need to keep that in mind as compared to my hobby costing me a few more bucks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

massgrass said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > This was discussed in a recent grassfactor burn and return podcast. Potash is just as much an issue. People may starve in some countries as a result...no joke.
> ...


The urea cost is mostly due to tight supply because natural gas, which it's made from, is in tight supply worldwide. Agriculture is the field that is suffering most. And once current supplies of urea inventory in the US are purchased in the turf/homeowner market, there may be outright shortages of a few granular fertilizer products in certain parts of the country. Thankfully the logistics and transportation business is doing better now at the moment in many places from what I hear on the news, but they have to have product in order to deliver it.

Also, Ukraine produced a large quantity of the world's wheat. What Russia is doing is not helping Potash supplies/cost, either. Neither are the sanctions that the western world had to put on them.

For people like us, we can make do by adapting to different products or cutting an unneeded app out here or there. Cost is still going to be the issue for us this year, though.

I think we might see some professional US blended products reformulated with less N to cut application overhead costs for LCOs. Or companies will just sell more of the lower N products, like 0-0-7 or 15-X-X pre-M instead of 30-X-X. 0-0-50 and 0-0-60 may be hard to get for a bit, or at least cost more.

All my info is coming from dealers talking with them as a DIY customer, and from the discussions in those podcasts. They've been covering it for over 6 months now.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah it's much higher over here to and for that reason I'm not putting any down year. I'll document anything I see different with the lawn.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm waiting to see how this affects YM and Anderson's fertilizers since they are already expensive. I bet they will do the less product same price thing that most companies do and keep the packaging looking the same.

I know Milorganite did this recently where you only get 32 lbs instead of 36 lbs and the price went up too.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I surmise many with tier 2 lawns will downgrade to tier 1. Those with tier 3 already have the ability to absorb increases so can maintain.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

[removed - no politics]


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Not trying to get political but the facial expressions they use for those stickers are just hilarious!


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

[removed]


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@r7k sorry, but this is your last chance. I'm sure many would agree with you, but in order to avoid the inevitable frictions that arise, political posts and comments are not allowed here. There are plenty of other places to engage in political discussions if you enjoy that, but this is a lawn forum. Lots of people (myself included) come here to get away from all that. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just called my local feed store and it's $31 for 50#. Not too bad. She obviously gets mostly farmers that call because she asked if I wanted feed grade. I told her I was putting this on my grass and she laughed!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Just called my local feed store and it's $31 for 50#. Not too bad. She obviously gets mostly farmers that call because she asked if I wanted feed grade. I told her I was putting this on my grass and she laughed!!


I just called mine and they are about the same - $31.49 for a 50lb bag of urea. Ammonium Sulfate is $24.99/bag.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

there are a few local sources of fert that MIGHT be unaffected by the global markets for N. 
http://www.ocua.com/oceangro/SitePages/Home.aspx
my local milorganite clone is OceanGro. its a biosolid that is produced in New Jersey. Its a 5-5-0 and is going for 7.99 for 50lb bag in April (its an annual sale price). that price has been unchaged for the 4 years i've been aware of it. If I'm being honest, the market price for fert has gone up so there really isnt a good reason why OceanGro has not also raised prices. But I wont complain.

I would be tempted to make it a core part of my fert plan this year, BUT...
1. its still more expensive than using Urea
2. my soil tested with plenty of Phosphorus (105 ppm) so i dont want to go overboard.

for a bit of background, in March 2020 when all the retail stores were closing i kinda freaked out. a local nursey was willing to deliver to me so i bought 3,000 lbs, which is probably why my soil has plenty of Phosphorus.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

wasn't my intent to be frictional or break form rules, just trying to honestly add to the discussion (not unlike #4)

and make a few folks smile (trollface)

hopefully this forum as a whole doesn't turn to just posts of how everything has become too expensive to continue to maintain lawns like we used to.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

r7k said:


> wasn't my intent to be frictional or break form rules, just trying to honestly add to the discussion (not unlike #4)
> 
> and make a few folks smile (trollface)
> 
> ...


You interspersed politics with your post but was still obviously political and as @Ware mentioned lots of us come here knowing this place is free of that. I see nothing looking though today's active posts that are a majority of topics discussing ever increasing costs.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Home Depot has a 40lb bag for $34 with free shipping. I just received mine yesterday!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@SpiveyJr Can you post a link. I can't find it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> @SpiveyJr Can you post a link. I can't find it.


Here you go

Your friend has shared a link to a Home Depot product they think you would be interested in seeing.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-Urea-Fertilizer-UGF-40/316885117


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > @SpiveyJr Can you post a link. I can't find it.
> ...


Thanks, @Mightyquinn. I thought he was talking about a 40-pound bag of Urea (46-0-0).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

That is Urea. It just comes in a box


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The description says urea, but the photo is a box of diammonium phosphate (18-46-0).

Interesting to see they also have boxes of SOP: https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Huh, those are pretty good finds. Had no idea you could get that from Home Depot at a reasonable price.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Ware said:


> The description says urea, but the photo is a box of diammonium phosphate (18-46-0).
> 
> Interesting to see they also have boxes of SOP: https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116


Dang! I see it now. I never made it past the photo of diammonium phosphate. The title and product overview are correct.

Just ordered some! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Ware said:


> The description says urea, but the photo is a box of diammonium phosphate (18-46-0).
> 
> Interesting to see they also have boxes of SOP: https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116


Just got this delivered today and I'm a little suspect at the potential typo on the label...emailed the company hoping for a response back saying it's legit SOP just a typo.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Are these for real? Prices are quite attractive, especially considering the free shipping.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

desirous said:


> Are these for real? Prices are quite attractive, especially considering the free shipping.


I'll let you know when mine arrives. Free shipping but it says it will take a couple of weeks. I have a 50-pound bag to hold me until then.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, it's real and it's 46-0-0 urea. It comes in a big bag inside a nice sturdy box. That brand has a couple other products as you saw so be careful with what you choose.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Mine shipped and arrived much sooner than the order claimed.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm buying ammonium sulfate at my local coop at 14 bucks for a 50# bag. Works for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Slim 1938 said:


> I'm buying ammonium sulfate at my local coop at 14 bucks for a 50# bag. Works for me.


That's great. I wish mine did. They only stock MOP (0-0-60).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I can't even get ammonium sulfate around here in anything but tiny bags for spot sprays, etc. Never seen it for sale.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I bought the SOP from them a few months ago and it did come faster then what was stated on the website but I ended up returning it as it was NOT water soluble and didn't dissolve in water too easily. I'm sure it's fine if you apply it like any other granular fertilizer but it's not going to work if you want to spray.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I bought the SOP from them a few months ago and it did come faster then what was stated on the website but I ended up returning it as it was NOT water soluble and didn't dissolve in water too easily. I'm sure it's fine if you apply it like any other granular fertilizer but it's not going to work if you want to spray.


Oh dang... I hope the urea is water soluble.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the SOP from them a few months ago and it did come faster then what was stated on the website but I ended up returning it as it was NOT water soluble and didn't dissolve in water too easily. I'm sure it's fine if you apply it like any other granular fertilizer but it's not going to work if you want to spray.
> ...


All Urea 46-0-0 is water soluble. I haven't seen one that wasn't. I think another member here bought some already and said it was.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the SOP from them a few months ago and it did come faster then what was stated on the website but I ended up returning it as it was NOT water soluble and didn't dissolve in water too easily. I'm sure it's fine if you apply it like any other granular fertilizer but it's not going to work if you want to spray.
> ...


It is. I have this exact product and can confirm water soluble. I'm used to smaller prills so it takes a bit longer for full dissolution (in total about 30 seconds of drill mixing).


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Our's isn't 40, but it's more than double this time last year. Just went in to buy some to start amending my lawn according to my soil test. Just checked the 46-0-0 price and it was 14 bucks this time last year and today it was just under 32 for the same 50# bag. It was 24 last fall when I bought in September, all from the same local Co-op


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Just last year, the Ewing location near me had 50-pound bags of 21-0-0 on sale at $13. I bought 3 that day but sure wish I'd stocked up. This year, the same location is selling the same stuff at $56.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Was just at one of my local fertilizer suppliers. They're more expensive but not crazily like some others I've seen.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Lucky, generic fertilizer readily available locally. Everything has a major name brand around here, it seems. Scotts, Lesco, etc. Hardly any private label stuff.

Also amazing how much less Milorganite costs, just 2 states West, closer to the source. It's 1.5x to almost double that here.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Local guy on FB is selling a 50lb bag for $15 each. With my yard size and fall N blitz, a 50lb bag will last me almost two years. How many bags would you buy?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

simplesimon said:


> Local guy on FB is selling a 50lb bag for $15 each. With my yard size and fall N blitz, a 50lb bag will last me almost two years. How many bags would you buy?


all of them, it wont expire


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

ABC123 said:


> simplesimon said:
> 
> 
> > Local guy on FB is selling a 50lb bag for $15 each. With my yard size and fall N blitz, a 50lb bag will last me almost two years. How many bags would you buy?
> ...


8-10 years worth it is then!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

JayGo said:


> Just last year, the Ewing location near me had 50-pound bags of 21-0-0 on sale at $13. I bought 3 that day but sure wish I'd stocked up. This year, the same location is selling the same stuff at $56.


I wish I knew the price would've skyrocketed. I remember balking at $25 ammonium sulfate in early 2021. I just checked SiteOne and it shows $56 online. Looks like I'm sticking with big box store Scott's.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > Just last year, the Ewing location near me had 50-pound bags of 21-0-0 on sale at $13. I bought 3 that day but sure wish I'd stocked up. This year, the same location is selling the same stuff at $56.
> ...


ships for free https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/433182213


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> ships for free https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/433182213


You are amazing. I bought 4 bags. :thumbup:


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> > JayGo said:
> ...


Thanks! Just ordered 2 bags. I have yet to find a local source of fertilizer other than what I can get at the big box stores.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@ABC123, thanks! I've been looking for some ammonium sulfate, and this is the best price I've seen.

I cannot get AMS locally, except in tiny, expensive, 4 lb bags from Hi-Yield, and I was disappointed with my most recent bag of that brand. It had a lot of off-color and size/shape prills, and smelled sort of like rotting fish. Hopefully the one you linked to above is more pure (as the photo shows), as I want to use it as an herbicide adjuvant, and I'm not sure I can trust the one I have. It worked ok with glyphosate, but I don't want to risk it with a more expensive herbicide. I can also use it in the spreader with a 40-lb bag now.

Full disclosure: with shipping and tax, it came to about $33 for me. Still by far the best price anywhere online at the moment. Shipped from and sold by Walmart. No local pickup option here.

Thanks again.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I wish I knew the price would've skyrocketed. I remember balking at $25 ammonium sulfate in early 2021. I just checked SiteOne and it shows $56 online. Looks like I'm sticking with big box store Scott's.


Look for Scotts "LawnPro" 26-0-3 from Ace. I haven't tried it yet, but it's 50% AMS (12.5% of 26% total N), and no iron, I believe. Regular Turfbuilder has nowhere near as much AMS in it (and is mostly urea instead). This LawnPro fert is competitive with 33-0-0 "Urea ammonium sulfate" product. Also, if you're a Lowes prodesk registered business member, you can supposedly buy the Scotts product in 50-lb bags, but I wouldn't know as I don't own a business.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

SpiveyJr said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > DuncanMcDonuts said:
> ...


Took delivery of the Walmart AMS. It looks like a good quality (nice and pure looking), and is not a huge prill size. All uniform in shape. No bad smell, either.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> The description says urea, but the photo is a box of diammonium phosphate (18-46-0).
> 
> Interesting to see they also have boxes of SOP: https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116


I bought 2x 40lb boxes of SOP. One was significantly heavier than the other so I weighed them. One was 40.1lb. The other was 62.4lb....Ill take it. I can only ever find MOP around me so this was great.
Thanks


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

ABC123 said:


> ships for free https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/433182213


Thanks! Picked up 2 bags just now w/ free shipping.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Bought one 50# bag of AMS at the co-op near my work for $14 yesterday.
Didn't think to check their price on urea as I still have ample stock. Maybe I should have.
If you have the storage space you can treat fert like ammo... buy it cheap and stack it deep.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > The description says urea, but the photo is a box of diammonium phosphate (18-46-0).
> ...


Did you notice the label's guaranteed analysis says it's only 5%? Wonder if that's mistake from the liquid, which appears to be 5%. But the label does say 40 lb, so it's not just a liquid label.

EDIT: I emailed the company, they said it was a mistake and that 0-0-53 is correct.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

jackallis said:


> damn price has gone up. this in MA.


This person north of Boston is selling urea for $15/bag.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/531207071848793/


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > The description says urea, but the photo is a box of diammonium phosphate (18-46-0).
> ...


Is the AMS and SOP listed on this page water soluble or do we apply with rotary spreader?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Found a new fert source NE Penn

AMS 50 LB $18.50 First time i found someone locally who carried it. 
Urea 50 lb $30.50


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Just picked up 5-50lb bags for $28 per. Fertizon - AZ


----------

